# Knife block



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the help with this one. Finished. I got the inspiration from a knife block I saw online. It was listed at 800 pound sterling($1200). I asked myself is it made of gold or is it that hard to make? Well it was a bit onerous during the clamping phase but cutting the wedges was quite easy on the bandsaw and table saw. I originally made them right angle triangles which looked a bit weird. I turned them into isosceles triangles and it did the trick. Walnut and cherry. Finished with blonde shellac followed by wipe on oil base poly and steel wool/wax.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sweet!!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m really liking this design . Well done


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, I like it.
HErb


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice Jamie


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Jamie,

Really nice. I like it.

Frank


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice I will make some. N


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Outstanding - thanks for the build pix.


----------



## Ed3443 (Jul 7, 2013)

Really great idea and execution. Love the wood combination. Thanks for the pictures they are really helpful to learn your process.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice simple, functional design and a good choice of woods to make it special.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cool!!


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

I agree with everyone else...this is exceptional!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nice variation on the traditional square block concept, and really well executed! 
Your clamping solution is apparently very effective.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love it very nice


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great piece. Well executed. 

The question of course: "now that you have made one, is the price within reason". &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice. I like that it doesn't eat much counter space.


----------



## Billybobb (May 16, 2020)

*Great job!*

Very nice and it gave me some ideas using some wood I have now. Great job!


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow! My next project! These will not only be a space saver for my 3 blocks, but they're beautiful as well.
How thick is the walnut? Did you make two wedges from one piece of wood?


----------



## MikeBee (Jun 6, 2020)

That is really nice,,,makes me want to make one.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Jamie,
I like the design, it takes less room on the counter when they all fit in the same footprint like this I think I might attempt this. Thanks

Dan


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Dimensions. Mine is 7 wedges and holds 4 large knives and 4 small but you can add a few more wedges for a larger one. If I made a larger one, I would make the wedges a bit thinner. They need to be wide enough to accommodate the knife handle thickness and bit of room to make it easy to grab them out.

Overall size is 10 3/4" tall by 3" wide by 12 1/2" long. The individual walnut wedges measure 11 1/2" long by 3" wide. Front 1 1/2" tapering to 1/4" at the back(isosceles triangles with flat fronts). The spacers are rectangles measuring 11 1/2" long by 3" wide by 3/16" thick(cherry). 

I cut the 1 1/2" thick by 3" by 11 1/2" blanks first into two right angle triangles on the bandsaw then went back and cut the fronts so they were isosceles triangles(two equal long sides). When the glue up was done, I took the back end to a spindle sander to ensure it had a nice complimentary curve. The front made its own curve and I like the look of the curving flats. 

Fun project. I had a tip from lumber jocks that I could have an easier glue up if I had done them in pairs. Take each pair and oppose them then clamp together. For the final glue up take the pairs and wrap them all together with surgical tubing. I'll try that next time.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Jamie. Looks like the glue-up could be a pain.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice end product, and thanks for showing us the approach to get there.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

very pretty


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

jemangin said:


> Dimensions. The spacers are rectangles measuring 11 1/2" long by 3" wide by 3/16" thick(cherry).


Do you mean 11 1/2" x 3/16 x 3/16, two per glue-up? 3" wide wouldn't leave room for knives.


----------



## jemangin (Oct 23, 2013)

Oops. Yes, we need room for the knifes. The spacers are 3/16 by 3/16 by the length of the wedge 11 1/2".


----------

